# Lets see some pic from the range!



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

heres one of my son and his best freind


----------



## skerb55 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Indoor 3d*

Me and the better half.


----------



## rezeen6.5 (Aug 14, 2009)

*skerb55 nice range*

man I would give any thing to get to shoot at a nice range like that where is that located thanks Mike


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

rezeen6.5 said:


> man I would give any thing to get to shoot at a nice range like that where is that located thanks Mike


That would be Rt.157 Archery World near Venus Pa.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ohio moose said:


> That would be Rt.157 Archery World near Venus Pa.


We are going there the firday night before IBO indoors.


----------



## skerb55 (Apr 2, 2008)

*rt.157*



treeman65 said:


> We are going there the firday night before IBO indoors.


If you are going there to practice ,better call ahead I think fri nights are a league nites.


----------



## jrip (May 19, 2008)

I'll take pics from the 3D chilli shoot at the Muskegon bowmans club on the 22nd. 30 reinhardt targets with shooters shooting at targets in the opposite corners of the building at the same time. Looks like some scenes from lord of the rings.... arrows flying everywhere. A he!! of a blast if you can make it.... of course its all in fun! Should end up with some real good pics.


BTW.... your arrow may be the target for the next shooter and not the reinhatdt target itself..... so beware if you do make it.. :darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose (Feb 1, 2004)

One of my favorite places to shoot Nelson Ledges Archery in northeast Ohio.


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I cant wait until SPRING!!!
Its almost too cold to be shooting outside here, highs in the teens.


----------



## BLFD1 (Nov 20, 2009)

At Santa Cruz Archery club:









At Mt. Madonna Archery Range: (I swear my belly isn't that big in real life)


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

heres one more


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

*Robin Hood!*

I was just sighting in my brand new Diamond "The Rock" bow and I heard a load "crack!" from 30 yards away. I had just shot the second arrow of the group and I instantly knew what happened. 
:jaw::wav:


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

from Logan county archers in Bellefontaine Ohio. they put on a great shoot. This was a shot at an alligator, you are on a cliff and the alligator is right bellow you it's about a 30foot drop. You need to use a rope to help you down. One of the best targets I have ever shot.


----------



## shooter64 (Nov 8, 2004)




----------



## kebees4 (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is a shot from last summer shooting my Athens Accomplice 34.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

3Dblackncamo, Hey that pic of shooting in the snow, was that at Big Pines? I've shot up there before with snow on the ground. Always fun shooting there.
Charlie


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

geezer, that was at shady lane in dec 09, if you shoot at big pine then we probably have ran into each other


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, I worked in Kingsport from 3/06 to 3/09. Used to go over to Miller's and shoot a lot indoors.:smile:
Charlie


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

skerb55 said:


> Me and the better half.
> View attachment 699013


That's a great place to shoot.  Do they allow crossbow shooters? :teeth:


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

geezer, i know what you are talking about, now its gone and i miss those tue and friday night shoots seem to make the work week a little easier, oh well i hear mtn city is getting a good crowd on sat night


----------



## FireMedic26 (May 9, 2009)

*Last years 3D comp*

Here are some pics of my daughters at the of last year at a 3D competition.


----------



## hollywood88 (Feb 9, 2009)

Heres some pics from last year at the boars nest.(yes i was shooting a darton)


----------

